# Economy 13.5 Brushless System?



## BHerzog513 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking for a speedo for a 1s oval class. I was wondering how the Novak Havoc 1s/ss compares to other options. Is their a significant difference in power with other motors or speed controls? If I use another speed caontrol would I have to run a reciever pack?

Thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If you are running against Tekin, Castle Creations, or some LRP ESCs you will probably be seriously underpowered if they allow programming (or open) speed control rules. If you run a limited (no computer adjusting allowed) speed control division you "might" have a chance. The current Novak systems don't have any kind of timing advance capability built into them so those that are able to do that are faster. 

Most any other speed control you try to use will need a receiver pack, yes.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Any Novak ESC will run 1 cell without a RX pack as long as you turn off lipo cut-off. The 1s just has a booster built in. The key word you said is economy and the Novak will be competative. Make sure you don't run a power hungry digital servo. Check you local track class rules first. I go to tracks that have speedo rules. Guys show up with their dream speedo and can't run them.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Right NOW probably the MOST Economic 13.5 "System" would be a Remanuf. NOVAK 13.5 SS Pro Motor and a 1cell MAMBA MAX Pro ESC...


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i agree with the above....mamba is hard to beat at around 130 bucks with free castle link adapter!!!!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Our new Havoc Pro SC controller should fill the bill. At 139.99, this completely new esc features eight on-board timing adjustments (including OFF).
Here are the fourteen Havoc Pro SC (on board) adjustable parameters:

~ Dynamic Timing Advance™ (8 levels)
~ Timing Set Point 
~ Minimum Brake
~ Drag Brake 
~ Minimum Drive 
~ Dead Band 
~ Throttle Curve 
~ Brake Curve 
~ Brake Frequency 
~ Brake End Point 
~ Drive Frequency 
~ Reverse 
~ Motor Rotation 
~ Voltage Cut-Off

And, FWIW,: TeamNovak's first esc designed in compliance with the new ROAR stock esc guidelines is our Havoc Pro Short Course BL esc (#1745/ships June). This controller features 8 on-board timing-level adjustments, including "OFF".

~ When any timing level is ON, the white LED is ON.
~ When all timing is OFF, the white LED is OFF.

ON is ON
OFF is OFF

(Most of our current, non-timing-adjustable controllers are already included on the ROAR approved esc list. But our Havoc Spec 2S, Havoc 3S, and XBR are not yet included.)


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

BHerzog513 said:


> Looking for a speedo for a 1s oval class. I was wondering how the Novak Havoc 1s/ss compares to other options. Is their a significant difference in power with other motors or speed controls? If I use another speed caontrol would I have to run a reciever pack?
> 
> Thanks


You are asking about a budget system; what is your budget? Our Havoc 1S systems (with built-in SmartBoost circuitry) are definitely geared for cost-controlled racing; but the performance is limited---especially for the price.

If you want superior, racing performance you will need to spend significantly more than the price of an affordable, entry level system.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Novak Two - You forgot to mention this feature:

"To combat overheating while timing advance is activated, Novak has upgraded its *Thermal Overload Protection™* feature. If the ESC starts to overheat, the speed control will turn off the timing advance. If ESC’s temperature continues to rise, a second thermal-protection feature will engage. This feature drops the speed control’s power to 25 percent, so drivers can safely maneuver their vehicle off of the track. This refined protection feature is exclusive to Novak’s newest sensored speed controls, like the Havoc Pro SC."

This is what I suggested to Charlie several years ago. So, uh, when should I expect to see the first royalties check? :jest:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> Novak Two - You forgot to mention this feature:
> 
> "To combat overheating while timing advance is activated, Novak has upgraded its *Thermal Overload Protection™* feature. If the ESC starts to overheat, the speed control will turn off the timing advance. If ESC’s temperature continues to rise, a second thermal-protection feature will engage. This feature drops the speed control’s power to 25 percent, so drivers can safely maneuver their vehicle off of the track. This refined protection feature is exclusive to Novak’s newest sensored speed controls, like the Havoc Pro SC."
> 
> This is what I suggested to Charlie several years ago. So, uh, when should I expect to see the first royalties check? :jest:


Get in line....:wave:

This esc also has an esc temp indicator. After a race, push the OneTouch button---esc temp will be indicated by the number of LEDs lit up.



> Another feature that originated with Novak’s design team is the patent-pending NovaBrakes™. This revolutionary braking system provides instantaneous braking under any timing condition. Additionally, the brake response is incredibly smooth and immediate at any speed or throttle position, ridding the ESC of brake delay. In short, this new braking system has completely transformed the feel, response and use of traditional brakes.


Apparently mushy, or delayed braking can be a problem with some dynamic timing controllers.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Does the new "thermal overload protection" only check the ESC temp or the motor too?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> Does the new "thermal overload protection" only check the ESC temp or the motor too?


Only the controller temp.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> Only the controller temp.


Seems with all the problems people have with burnt up motors from advancing the timing too far, you ought to be doing for the motor what you do for the speed control, temp wise.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

ta_man said:


> Seems with all the problems people have with burnt up motors from advancing the timing too far, you ought to be doing for the motor what you do for the speed control, temp wise.


It seems (to me) that if a racer has set the esc timing too high (or has bad gearing, etc) and the TOP kicks in, there would be much less opportunity to overheat and damage the motor. In another scenario, if the motor is bad or has a weak magnet and starts to overheat the esc---the TOP will also kick in, protecting the esc. The Ballistic motor is way cheaper for users to repair than replacing the controller.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

ta_man said:


> Seems with all the problems people have with burnt up motors from advancing the timing too far, you ought to be doing for the motor what you do for the speed control, temp wise.


+1 on that for me. I doubt if an ESC rated for 3.5 turn motors will get much above room temperature running a 17.5 motor no matter how crazy your timing settings and gearing are. Protect the motor (or at least make it an optional setting). All the arguments Novak made back in the SS days for putting a temp. sensor in the motor are still valid.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> +1 on that for me. I doubt if an ESC rated for 3.5 turn motors will get much above room temperature running a 17.5 motor no matter how crazy your timing settings and gearing are. Protect the motor (or at least make it an optional setting). All the arguments Novak made back in the SS days for putting a temp. sensor in the motor are still valid.


The entry level systems we have introduced in the last year or two do have protection for overheating the motors; many customers _complain piteously_ that we "make" them run our motors----like we are restricting their options. Maybe we are. We don't want these beginners to burn up their electronics and insist that we send them "free" replacements. Customers rarely want to take responsibility for burning up their escs/motors.

In the olden days, we also received a lot of flack because of the motor protection in our earliest GTBs; other companies didn't care if you burnt up their products. So we slowly increased the cut-off setting and then removed it completely in the controller. We decided that customers buying "racing" controllers needed to be responsible for the temp of their items.

Our Kinetic will give customers the choice of enabling/disabling this feature, when using the esc with our motors---no other company includes the motor sensor to detect overheating. We still think it's important, but hard-core racers have always disagreed---wanting to push their electronics way beyond the limits determined by the design. I will ask Adnan if this toggle could be a later upgrade to this controller, but it won't be added in this version.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

On that subject since you mentioned it. Will the Havoc Pro run anybodies motor or do these have that built in feature like the other Havocs that if the sensor is bad in the motor, it won't run? Hence will it run other motors besides Novak?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> On that subject since you mentioned it. Will the Havoc Pro run anybodies motor or do these have that built in feature like the other Havocs that if the sensor is bad in the motor, it won't run? Hence will it run other motors besides Novak?


The Havoc Pro SC is a racing controller; thus, it will run any sensored motor---but really shines with our Ballistic 540s and 550s.....:thumbsup:



> *Another Havoc Pro SC feature*: Additionally, Novak has equipped the Havoc Pro SC with a Hall Sensor Test™. When activated, this test quickly verifies if the sensor harness and sensor in the motor are functioning properly without any risk to the ESC or motor. This Hall Sensor Test is an invaluable tool when troubleshooting at the race track.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Actually I was talking about the "current" Havoc Pro, not the new SC.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> Actually I was talking about the "current" Havoc Pro, not the new SC.


Sorry about that---we have created too much havoc....

Our current Havoc Pros can be used with any sensored 540 motors. Also, it can be used with our HVs and Ballistic 550s on 2S.


----------

